# En Cádiz “tié” la Bizcocha...



## FranParis

Alguién me puede explicar la frase?


----------



## Gévy

Hola FranParis:

¿Contexto? 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## FranParis

Hola Gévy!

La Lírio

_*En Cádiz “tié” la Bizcocha*_
_*Un café de marineros*_
_*Y en el café hay una niña*_
_*Color de lirio moreno. *_​


----------



## Gévy

Hola Fran:

Refleja la pronunciación andaluza de tiene o tienes, supongo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## FranParis

Pero creo que la bizcocha tiene una significación, no?


----------



## Gévy

La Bizcocha, es el nombre, mote más bien, de la propietaria del bar de marineros. Un bizcocho es _une génoise_, algo dulce y mullido.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## FranParis

Eso lo sé, pero creía que la bizcocha era otra cosa...


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Yo confirmo lo que dice Gévy.

"En Cádiz tienes la Bizcocha......"

Es típico de la pronunciación andaluza estas elisiones, por ejemplo antie = anteayer, borzo = bolso....


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Probablemente "la bizcocha", sea el mote con el que se conoce a la propietaria:


> La Lirio Un hombre vino de Cuba,
> *y a La Bizcocha ha pagado cincuenta
> monedas de oro* por aquel lirio morado.
> (bis) que fue un bebedizo de menta


Source.


----------



## FranParis

Yo conozco la canción, Marcos, pero me quedo convencido que hay un sentido tras la palabra.

Como en el libro de Domingo Manfredi Cano "*La Bizcocha Y Los Demonios*"....


----------



## Gévy

Hola Fran:

Aparte del bizcocho tierno, podría ser un juego de palabras con bizco (qui louche). No sé, ya puestos a imaginar...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## FranParis

Alors, vous diriez: A Cadix, il y avait la bigleuse?


----------



## linspiration

À ta place, je crois que je maintinedrais "Bizcocha" parce que c'est un nom propre, et que je ne suis pas certaine qu'il enferme un jeu de mots avec bigler... D'un autre côté, la Bizcocha peut-être tout simplement le nom du bar...
"À Cadiz, t'as la Bizcocha..."


----------



## FranParis

Bien sûr, mais quid de "La bizcocha y los demonios"?


----------



## linspiration

Difficile à dire! J'ai l'impression que derrière "bizcocha" il pourrait y avoir une connotation sexuelle. J'ai trouvé sur internet un Léxico del erotismo en Colombia": 
*"Bizcocho, bizcochito *Persona joven y hermosa. Se aplica por igual a hombre o mujer, pero a ella también se le dice *bizcocha*, *bizcochita*. Los vocativos *mi bizcocho, mi bizcocha *son de uso en las relaciones afectivas, y en la intimidad inducen a un entorno erótico."
¿Qué es lo que intuyes tú con esta palabra?


----------



## FranParis

Ah! Es más próximo de lo que yo buscaba!

Muchas gracias, linspiration! (celle-ci m'a manqué!)


----------



## lungcac

EN CADIZ capital, cerca del Puerto Marinero, existía un café cantante de epoca, regentado por una señora llamada popularmente LA BIZCOCHA. Como todos los cafes o bares de marineros, se ejercía la prostitución...de ahi la copla, aunque esté un poco "novelada" la letra.

EN CADIZ TIÉ LA BIZCOCHA            hace referencia a la Madamme
UN CAFE DE MARINEROS                el público q asistía regularmente
Y EN EL CAFE HAY UNA NIÑA           Una de las "chicas"
CON OJOS DE LIRIOS MORENOS       con ojeras, la pobre!
CON OJOS DE LIRIOS MORENO

Un saludo!


----------



## Vergari

Hola a todos:

¡Pues claro! Todo el romancero está lleno de alusiones eróticas, pero la mayoría nos pasan inadvertidas hoy en día. Como dice el refrán: piensa mal y acertarás.

Para daros un ejemplo del uso actual (octubre 2009) del "bizcocho" en España os paso un enlace actual de radio flaixbac donde han hecho una versión parodia del último _single_ de Shakira "Loba", en el minuto 0:50 dice:

Soy Shakira la salida
Soy com el tiramisú
Yo pongo todo el bizcocho
El requesón lo pones tú!

Si la madame era llamada bizcocho, tampoco no debía ser por casualidad.
Saludos


----------



## lungcac

....sencillamente eran motes de "pueblo", muy frecuentes...no es más q eso!. España estaba (y quizás está) llena de esos cafés y bares, frecuentes en la época. Uno de ellos era el CAFE DE LA BIZCOCHA...no hay q buscar mas pies q los q hay!. MOTE...aprovechado por Rafael de León para escribir su Romance de La Lirio, pero aparece en más romances, de los cuales han salido las coplas q conocemos...todo tiene una razon y una lógica!

En el musical AZABACHE, estrenadopara la EXPO´92 se recrea dicho café...


----------



## Cristóbal Fuentes

FranParis said:


> Alguién me puede explicar la frase?



Para entenderla mejor, debes leer el poema completo del que se extrae la canción:

Poemas de Rafael de León  - ROMANCE DE "LA LIRIO" - poema de Rafael de León  titulado ROMANCE DE "LA LIRIO"

(Es de Rafel de León.)


----------

